# Audi Police cars?



## Skycaller (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking for some cool pics of any, If any exist.
Search only yielded 
"Audi A6 Avant C6 Police Car" http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2672435 
and this website http://www.polizeiautos.de/ 
which is hard to understand since I dont know german


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Police cars? (Skycaller)*

There was a bunch of Audi police cars over the years.
The original Quattros were quite popular back in the day.
The UK had seen many leases of B4 chassis Audi's for patrol cars years ago.
I'll try to find some pics.


----------



## callmemaurice (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Audi Police cars? (Sepp)*

click the polizeiautos link, then the "magnifying glass" at the top right of the page. Leave the drop down boxes at the default, and type audi in the box near the bottom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That PolizeiAutos site is pretty cool. Definitely bookmarking for future viewing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*

Some middle east country Police
















Hungarian Police (Not sure tho)








Italian Police on the Italian-Swiss-Austrian border uses this Allroad.




















































































_Modified by Dianick at 12:29 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dianick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dianick* »_









That is so cool!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*








I agree.
A little less cool, but stil cool...
B5 Avant, also Italian Police.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the allroad would be sweet as a cop car


----------

